# Advertise your haunted house



## haunted4fun (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey i just wanted to post our haunted trail called The Forest Of Fear. You can find out more about it at www.forestofear6.blinkz.com or look for us www.hauntedillinois.com. This is our second year and it is going great.. Come be scared! If you Dare.

Haunted4fun


----------



## hooshaba (Sep 12, 2008)

one giant maze connected to 2 houses. 10,000 square feet. out in yorba linda C.A. message my email for more info. i might not look at my email. so just go my my myspace site. MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/229745132 i will definitely get your message. that is also the haunted house site for info about it. MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/229745132 is where you want to go for the biggest maze in Yorba linda C.A.


----------

